# Self Defense In Emergency



## Billy02 (May 2, 2018)

Carrying a boot knife, is it a good option for self defense in case of emergencies?


----------



## CB Jones (May 2, 2018)

Can’t hurt.....but hard to get to

Also check concealed weapon laws in your area.


----------



## Tez3 (May 2, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> Carrying a boot knife, is it a good option for self defense in case of emergencies?




What sort of emergencies do you have in mind?


----------



## CB Jones (May 2, 2018)

Why in the boot.  Why not just a good pocket folding knife?


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 2, 2018)

let me save everyone some time....the same answers for the baton also apply to a boot knife as well as :


pocket knife
belt knife
tactical pen
kubaton
pepper spay
PR24
tonfa
sai
nun chucks
Rapid Rotation Baton (your welcome Roy, for the advertisement)
tazer
stun gun
stick
walking cane
coffee mug
and kitchen sink
_just in case those were going to be the next threads_


----------



## pdg (May 2, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> kitchen sink



Quite possibly the best one from your list.

Definitely the hardest to conceal though.


----------



## Martial D (May 2, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> Carrying a boot knife, is it a good option for self defense in case of emergencies?


If you like jail I guess.


----------



## Tez3 (May 2, 2018)

When someone says emergencies I think of things like road traffic collisions, people becoming ill, fires etc. you know.... emergencies. If you mean are knives in boots good for self defence situations that's a different thing. One would have to wear boots in all circumstances and that could be awkward.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 2, 2018)

Firstly, if you carry any weapons (except your brain, fists, etc. to the smart ones), check the law in your area. Otherwise, you may get arrested... 
Secondly, if your area does allow you to carry weapons, and you feel a need to carry one, I guess you should get one where it can be within easy reach. 
Also, make sure to be trained with the weapon you carry if you carry one.


----------



## jobo (May 2, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> Carrying a boot knife, is it a good option for self defense in case of emergencies?


My first though was why do you want to keep a knife in your car boot, it would be better if having it with you.
Then realisation dawned, some one once threaten to stab me with a bAyonet t t he had stTapped es d to his leg, I said go on them and whilst he was trying to Unstrap it I hit him with a beer bottle.

If your going to have a weapon, then it needs to be available, hang on mugging me whilst I tIe my shoe laces is a high risk strategy


----------



## jobo (May 2, 2018)

Carry a knife can be a good idea, it can come in useful in all sorts of ways, I had to Cut a suicide down whilst walking my dog, Not really an emergency , she has been dead a while, but still useful.

Emergencies really life or death emergencies usually require a good amount of physical strength and Or  fitness to deal with, being ready for one takes a good but more than having a knife in your boot


----------



## Buka (May 2, 2018)

Not really, no, not even like this.


----------



## JR 137 (May 2, 2018)

Buka said:


> Not really, no, not even like this.
> 
> View attachment 21428


I can imagine that would be hard to walk round in after it’s been deployed.  Kinda like wearing swimming fins (those things on the feet).


----------



## jobo (May 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I can imagine that would be hard to walk round in after it’s been deployed.  Kinda like wearing swimming fins (those things on the feet).


Flippers,?


----------



## JR 137 (May 2, 2018)

This would be more useful than pretty much any weapons discussed lately...


----------



## JR 137 (May 2, 2018)

jobo said:


> Flippers,?


That’s probably what they’re called more often.


----------



## Buka (May 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> This would be more useful than pretty much any weapons discussed lately...
> View attachment 21429



That would be hard to keep in a boot, too.


----------



## pdg (May 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> This would be more useful than pretty much any weapons discussed lately...
> View attachment 21429



I had a similar jacket in my youth.

Self inflicted pain was a real possibility - sit down, rest elbows on knees, say ouch.


----------



## CB Jones (May 2, 2018)

Buka said:


> Not really, no, not even like this.
> 
> View attachment 21428



But if my shoe rings I could kill myself.....


----------



## Billy02 (May 4, 2018)

i cannot reply to everyone but in general i would reply
first i dont think it is too hard to get, there you go Buy CSGO Deep Aversion Neck Tactical Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price.

now i also dont understand why or whats with the boot, but there has to be a logic behind it.
to me boot knife is like more of a spy thingy. but i also think it might be easier to grab if you are on the ground and the attacker is on top of you, as the reach is easier. well i am be totally wrong, that is why we are discussing, isn't it?


----------



## Tez3 (May 4, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> i cannot reply to everyone but in general i would reply
> first i dont think it is too hard to get, there you go Buy CSGO Deep Aversion Neck Tactical Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price.
> 
> now i also dont understand why or whats with the boot, but there has to be a logic behind it.
> to me boot knife is like more of a spy thingy. but i also think it might be easier to grab if you are on the ground and the attacker is on top of you, as the reach is easier. well i am be totally wrong, that is why we are discussing, isn't it?




Thigh length boots?


Has anyone watched Pride and Prejudice and Zombies? If you haven't do, fantastic array of weapons used, holstered in many interesting ways. pride and Prejudice and Zombies - Bing video


----------



## jobo (May 4, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> i cannot reply to everyone but in general i would reply
> first i dont think it is too hard to get, there you go Buy CSGO Deep Aversion Neck Tactical Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price.
> 
> now i also dont understand why or whats with the boot, but there has to be a logic behind it.
> to me boot knife is like more of a spy thingy. but i also think it might be easier to grab if you are on the ground and the attacker is on top of you, as the reach is easier. well i am be totally wrong, that is why we are discussing, isn't it?


If you want a boot knife as it's a "_sPy thing" Get a boot knife, people have told you that carrying a knife isn't always wise and if you do, carrying it in your boot is probably the Worse place to do so,Unless you are in fact a spy, in a movie then it will work just fine


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> When someone says emergencies I think of things like road traffic collisions, people becoming ill, fires etc. you know.... emergencies. If you mean are knives in boots good for self defence situations that's a different thing. One would have to wear boots in all circumstances and that could be awkward.


You know, I have found a boot knife quite helpful a few times when out hiking - once, even, in a minor emergency. So, I'll go with "yes."

Now what was the question?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I can imagine that would be hard to walk round in after it’s been deployed.  Kinda like wearing swimming fins (those things on the feet).


Especially for those of us who habitually cross our legs when we sit.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> This would be more useful than pretty much any weapons discussed lately...
> View attachment 21429


Ah, the old, "Hug your mugger" approach.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

Buka said:


> That would be hard to keep in a boot, too.


Unless you're British, then it's much more comfortable if you keep it in the boot.


----------



## mrt2 (May 5, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> Carrying a boot knife, is it a good option for self defense in case of emergencies?


It did wonders for Uma Thurman in Kill Bill Vol 2.


----------



## Hanshi (May 5, 2018)

Do what you are comfortable doing with knife carry.  I habitually carry two knives, one on the belt (1-7/8" blade) and one folder in the pocket and hooked there.  I walk with the aid of a cane, so always have that with me.


----------



## Runs With Fire (May 15, 2018)

Buka said:


> Not really, no, not even like this.
> 
> View attachment 21428


I saw that on an episode of The Beverly Hillbillies where Jethro wanted to be a 00 agent.


----------



## Runs With Fire (May 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> This would be more useful than pretty much any weapons discussed lately...
> View attachment 21429


Untill you go to the airport.


----------



## Runs With Fire (May 15, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> i cannot reply to everyone but in general i would reply
> first i dont think it is too hard to get, there you go Buy CSGO Deep Aversion Neck Tactical Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price.
> 
> now i also dont understand why or whats with the boot, but there has to be a logic behind it.
> to me boot knife is like more of a spy thingy. but i also think it might be easier to grab if you are on the ground and the attacker is on top of you, as the reach is easier. well i am be totally wrong, that is why we are discussing, isn't it?


It's simmular to the idea of a neck knife.  The neck nife was a small knife on a lanyard on the neck. Used quite extensively across the the american frontier.   It' a go to tool in an easy to get to location.  The problem is a neck knife swings wildly when you run, and you wouldn't have a big knife around your neck.  It became pupular among the natives, and subsequently many mountain men, to carry a large battle friendly, buffalo skinning, wood chopping knife stowed in the buckskin wrap which held  the plains style knee high boot moccasins in place.  Belt loops weren't common among the Indians and tools often fell out of the belt. Now, the history of American Indians martial arts is pretty spotty, but from what I have been told, if it's not used as a primary weapon,  the boot knife was often deployed durring a wrestling match with a stab in the pelvic region.   To me, a propper boot knife should be quite high on the lower leg.  Think riding boots or cowboy boots.  The hand guard should be about knee high.  It should take very little bending to get to it.  And because yoyr hand is starting so low, the initial attack should be low.


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

I think so, but I'm so inexperienced in the case


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 2, 2018)

Don't carry a knife in the UK as you will have very little defense if you are stopped ...period


----------



## Tames D (Jun 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> I had to Cut a suicide down whilst walking my dog, Not really an emergency , she has been dead a while.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 5, 2018)

I think in an emergency the best thing you can have on you is your senses.  Yeah, a knife can come in handy, for many things.  I have a concealed carry permit, but I am definitely not going to carry something in my boot, unless its a backup.  I want to easily and inconspicuously be able to reach my weapon/s.  

That being said, I have found a simple pocket knife to be more useful than anything.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 6, 2018)

In today’s world, most municipalities have legal restrictions on what one can carry. You would be best served to do the research regarding your local laws and choosing your tools accordingly.

IMHO, your senses, constant vigilance & a mobile phone are better tools than a boot knife. But a good simple folder is probably the better tool for well rounded preparedness.


----------

